# Making your own component cables.



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone ever make your own component cables from RG6 coax? I need a set of cables about 75' long, and was thinking of making my own instead of dropping almost a bill on the premade ones. 
I have a set of real nice compression RCA fittings designed to fit on RG6, but my compression tool is incompatable with them, and I can't tool them down. So my next corse of action is to get the F-connector to RCA adaptors.

http://www.audio-discounters.com/200-110-25.html


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd think this would work just fine based on the bandwidth requirements of component. However, be careful with video adapters. Cheap ones can cause noise. The ones you link to look great, though.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I think there are less hefty methods using cat5 or 6 and converter modules. The name of them escapes me now. But I am searching.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can get 100' component for less than $25 at monoprice. Bundled with audio RCA is less than $50.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

armophob said:


> I think there are less hefty methods using cat5 or 6 and converter modules. The name of them escapes me now. But I am searching.


If we're thinking of the same thing here, those modules are called baluns. However, the price for a set of baluns can exceed the cost of 75 foot component cables.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> If we're thinking of the same thing here, those modules are called baluns. However, the price for a set of baluns can exceed the cost of 75 foot component cables.


Yep, that was the name I was looking for. I know it is just easier to pull a cat 6 than 3 coax. But your right, they are pricey.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I make them using RG59 and compression RCA connectors. It isn't necessarily cheap to do it this way, but I do commercial installs and I prefer to be able to make my own custom-length cables for some applications. You definitely need the right tools to use those connectors, though.


----------



## SCOOTERZ56 (Dec 7, 2004)

Home depot here has a kit for the RCA type terminations and they stock RG-59 RCA and BNC connectors.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

FYI many component cables, such as the one from monoprice, are nothing more than RG6 or RG59 coax with RCA terminators.

Works great, I just picked up a 50ft premium from monoprice as well as some smaller normal ones and they work gerat. (Premium is RG6, normal is RG59)

My HR22-100 is driving 65ft of component cable to my second TV


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Just be sure all three cables are exactly the same length. If not you can get some spearing of the colors due to time delay between signals.


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

scoobyxj said:


> Anyone ever make your own component cables from RG6 coax? I need a set of cables about 75' long, and was thinking of making my own instead of dropping almost a bill on the premade ones.
> I have a set of real nice compression RCA fittings designed to fit on RG6, but my compression tool is incompatable with them, and I can't tool them down. So my next corse of action is to get the F-connector to RCA adaptors.
> 
> http://www.audio-discounters.com/200-110-25.html


I have made plenty of analog cables, including some for Component using Quad Shielded RG6 coax. You can buy the RCA-style fittings, or use the F-connector with a screw-on RCA-style adapter.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Couldn't get the link to work.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> You can get 100' component for less than $25 at monoprice. Bundled with audio RCA is less than $50.


I don't see anything that cheap at Monoprice, but they do have a 75' 5 cable (component video + audio) for $55 here:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10235&cs_id=1023501&p_id=3051&seq=1&format=2


----------

